# Charge Spoon



## User (25 Jun 2014)




----------



## DooDah (25 Jun 2014)

I have a white one, as new, does not suit my behind!


----------



## Pottsy (25 Jun 2014)

I have a brown, titanium railed one like this: 

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/charge-spoo...m_medium=base&utm_campaign=uk&kpid=5360586053

Hardly used, didn't get on with it.


----------



## Saluki (25 Jun 2014)

Funny you should post this @User I was about to post much the same thing. Hubster would like give one a go but without buying new. 
I wouldn't mind trying one myself as I am no longer getting on with my Selle Italia Lady Flow saddle. Now I have lost some weight I can feel where my pelvis (seat bones) mended and it's most uncomfortable after about 20 miles.
If there is anyone else out there with one for sale, I too would be very interested.


----------



## DooDah (26 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3148464, member: 45"]How much?[/QUOTE]
I dunno, say 15 quid posted?


----------



## DooDah (4 Jul 2014)

I guess he does not want it then?


----------



## Saluki (4 Jul 2014)

DooDah said:


> I guess he does not want it then?


Can I have it then?


----------



## DooDah (4 Jul 2014)

Saluki said:


> Can I have it then?


I guess so, I'll see if I can take some pics this weekend


----------



## DooDah (4 Jul 2014)

[QUOTE 3163874, member: 45"]Sorry, I should have said. He wants a black one.[/QUOTE]
No worries, just thought I'd check.


----------



## Saluki (4 Jul 2014)

DooDah said:


> I guess so, I'll see if I can take some pics this weekend


A white one is just fine. I currently have a white one. If I don't like it, Hubster will have it, it will match his bar tape too so he will be able to ride in daylight


----------

